# 1st HT Build - Looking for Audiophile Help/Suggestions - $1k Budget



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm looking to do my first Home Theater build, as I was previously going to go just HTiB, but the wife did not like the speakers of the system I was going to buy. My co-worker is moving and bought his Onkyo S9300THX HTiB for $600 about 8 months ago, he was willing (still is) to sell it to me for $350 as he wants to buy a Bose. The wife hated the size of the speakers and the stands, so I'm looking for alternative options/suggestions.

I spent the last couple days researching on HT Shack and have seen a ton of different options, but some are outdated, so hoping for some new suggestions. Here is what my open living room looks like:








From my Couch to front of the V is about 13-1/2 Feet








The wall is 6 foot behind my couch, it's our path to our backyard








The width from the wall to edge of TV is about 13 Feet

Components that will feed into the new AVR:

- Sony Bravia 55 Inch NX8 with 3D Capability, but never used
- Sony PS3 (Movies mostly)
- DirecTV HD DVR Receiver
- Nintendo Wii

The Budget & Specifics:

Max of $1k 
Willing to go Refurbished to save money on a good AVR, or where I need to in order to get a good system.
Speakers either have to be black or Espresso color to match Home Furniture and couches (wife..)
I have no preference whether 5.1 or 7.1, but we will be moving over the years with my career, so the setup will change. I would like the option for a separate channel for future growth to add wireless remote exterior speakers for the backyard for football season. 

I've looked at the Onkyo 600 series because I dig the THX Certification and sound, as the S9300THX sounded awesome. I've looked at Harmon Kardon, but just need a little help with some suggestions. Later down the road I could spend more to upgrade the speakers, as I've seen that HSU speakers come highly recommended, with a high price, but would probably be worth it. I'm all ears and excited to hear your guys' recommendations!

Thanks in Advance! Love the site!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With 1000 Dollars, I really think you would be best served going with something like the Onkyo TX-NR609 for $329 from Accessories4less, Pioneer SP-FS51 Tower Speakers ($200), SP-C21 Center Channel ($79.99), SP-BS41 ($150), and a Dayton Sub-120 for around $150 from Parts Express. The Pioneer's can be gotten from Best Buy.
Here are some links about the Pioneers:http://www.stereophile.com/news/the_2010_cedia_show_day_1/
http://www.hometheater.com/cedia2010/092310pioneer/

$1000 Dollars is a really difficult pricepoint to reach for a quality 5.1 HT. The Pioneers are excellent for the money and the Dayton Sub-120 is an amazing value as well. The Onkyo is by far the best value in a sub $500 AVR by a wide margin. If not needing to do it all at once, I would start off with a pair of quality Towers from PSB and perhaps a Subwoofer and add Speakers from there. However, the Pioneers do sound far better than they have any right to be. Andrew Jones is truly a genius Speaker Designer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to HTS! :T

Here's some suggestions I have for you:

1) I recommend spending on two better speakers now, than 5 mediocre speakers for the same total price, as your budget is pretty limited. 2 speakers will be also more easy to adjust with a home change than five plus a sub.

2) In your budget there aren't really any good subs either. I'd save that for the future. I've lived without a sub before and while you miss some rumble, you don't miss anything that makes you think you're missing something; same with surrounds. If you're gonna get a sub I strongly suggest something that has low distortion and meaningful output below 20hz for a truly spectacular experience. I also strongly recommend two, because of how they interact with the room compared to one.

3) The open doorway next to your TV could poorly affect the lower midrange balance of one of the speakers. Any way you could switch the placement of the couch and the TV so that the speakers have equal amounts of wall behind them?

So given all of that, here's what I recommend:

1X Marantz SR6004 - this is a robust 7.1 receiver with powerful preamplifier outputs and a good measuring amplifier section. It will leave you plenty of functionality for future upgrades as well as being an immediately nice choice that won't likely have difficulty with most speaker loads. here is the accessories4less refurb link.

2X EMP e55ti B-stock - http://www.emptek.com/e55TiB5014.php + http://www.emptek.com/e55TiB5270.php


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I concur with starting with the Marantz and just two towers as your budget is so tight it doesnt really permit full surround sound. Never underestimate the performance of a _good_ two-channel rig. I often listen to two-channel towers in zone 1 and only have two channel bookshelves in my zone 2 theater, both provide a better experience than you might expect.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate the help.

I will probably go for the Onkyo, just because I'm more familiar with the brand and the 2nd channel I preferred so that I can have some outside speakers.

I can re-arrange our living room to make the speakers work to their maximum potential, so that's a big help.

The wife and I went and looked at the Pioneer FS51 and BS21's (for visual reference) at our local Best Buy. She liked both of them. My only question about the FS51's, should these be elevated off the floor? I read on Pioneer that they should, at minimum, be at ear level or higher. Granted, I know these are FS for a reason..

What I am thinking about doing is building an entertainment center to house all the components for the TV and AVR, as well as add some extra space. I would build a "cubby" above the TV that will house the center speaker.

If over the years I wanted to upgrade the speakers, what would your suggestions be?

I'm not familiar, nor have I heard of Marantz. How would the Marantz compare to the N609 receiver? I'm assuming a little more features versus paying for the premium Onkyo name?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> I will probably go for the Onkyo, just because I'm more familiar with the brand and the 2nd channel I preferred so that I can have some outside speakers.
> 
> ...


Hello,
If anything, Marantz is considered a more premium Brand. Founder Saul Marantz's Tube gear from the 60's is worth a small fortune. Marantz retains a premium reputation. The Floorstanding Pioneer's should be just that, on the Floor.

As for future upgrades, PSB, Paradigm, SVS, B&W, Ascent, and there are dozens upon dozens more. It really comes down to auditioning Speakers and deciding what moves you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

DareDevil said:


> What I am thinking about doing is building an entertainment center to house all the components for the TV and AVR, as well as add some extra space. I would build a "cubby" above the TV that will house the center speaker.


Not an idea I recommend as it's detrimental to have sharp objects like shelves near speakers in my opinion.



> I'm not familiar, nor have I heard of Marantz. How would the Marantz compare to the N609 receiver?


Different people will tell you different things and few of them have done the truly controlled comparisions to give any conclusive results. my opinion is that Onkyo is a company that markets aggressively by jam packing their products with modern features, most of which are useless. 

As for marantz, their receivers tend to have well designed circuitry with plenty of power. In all mid level electronics cost have to be cut somewhere and marantz receivers do have less features than Onkyo receivers at the same price point, but i am personally more comfortable with their preamplifier and amplifier sections. I however have not done the controlled experiments i alluded to earlier either.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Get the recommended Marantz receiver and a pair of PSB or EMP floorstanders, go 2 channel for now. You can't do better than this for $1k, and you probably won't care, it will sound that good. You can always build 5.1 onto this quality system later. :T

$1k isn't enough to get a quality 5.1, every part of the chain will be compromised in one way or another. You can't build onto that!


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys, I'm back for some more questions.

Luckily, I've been involved with the AV scope on the construction project I'm on. The owner added an 85 inch Panasonic with two 60 inch Panasonic's to go with their 55 inch Panasonic in their main conference room that is controlled by some Crestron & BiAmp gear. But, it gave me the chance to get a good relationship with the AV Contractor. 

He wants to get some more business..Now, back to my point! I've been asking this guy for deals on speakers and finally got back in touch with him today. His boss has two Paradigm Studio 60s that he'd sell me for $600. I'm not exactly sure which version they are, but I will find out tomorrow. Just wondering if this would be a good deal for me to get?

Also wondering if I should see if I can have him try and hook me up with a good Center? I figure later I'd add the Dayton sub.

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> Guys, I'm back for some more questions.
> 
> Luckily, I've been involved with the AV scope on the construction project I'm on. The owner added an 85 inch Panasonic with two 60 inch Panasonic's to go with their 55 inch Panasonic in their main conference room that is controlled by some Crestron & BiAmp gear. But, it gave me the chance to get a good relationship with the AV Contractor.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Studio 60's for $600 sounds good to me. Definitely find out the Version before agreeing to purchase them as there have been a large number of Studio Series going back well over a decade. However, on its face, it sounds great. And if you can get a Manufacturers Warranty, I might do it regardless of Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Studio 60's for $600 sounds good to me. Definitely find out the Version before agreeing to purchase them as there have been a large number of Studio Series going back well over a decade. However, on its face, it sounds great. And if you can get a Manufacturers Warranty, I might do it regardless of Series.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Okay, I got in touch with the guy. He's local out of the Destin, FL area here. He's increased the price to $650 for the two Studio 60s plus the Studio CC-470. He told me they are about 6-7 years old. Not sure what your opinion is on this deal now?

He would also quote me a price for a Velodyne subwoofer, but I may hold off as I'm going to over-shoot my budget of $1k.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is really not a bad price and the CC470 is a beast. Paradigm has wonderful Post Sales Support so you will be taken care of Warranty or not. Obviously, if out of Warranty, there would/could be some out of pocket expenses. However, the prices are quite reasonable.

I would definitely audition them first. Bear in mind the Studios do sound their best with a fairly high power Amplifier/SSP. For a Subwoofer, the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIII is truly one of my faves and you would come reasonably close to your budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking at the Marantz SR-6005. Should be enough power, no?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

DareDevil said:


> Looking at the Marantz SR-6005. Should be enough power, no?


I would never trust any receiver with an MSRP below $1000 to be "enough power" but I think it should decent enough. Would be nice if there were some measurements of it though. Worst comes to worst you can always swing for an emotiva XPA amp.

Personally I'm not a fan of Paradigm Studio speakers for a few reasons but everyone has their opinions. I recommend listening to them first with music you are familiar with, and going to multiple audio shops and listening to other speakers as well to get a frame of reference for you want/expect. If the paradigms fill that criteria than go for it, otherwise find what you like (don't worry about price) and define it. Even if what you like ends up being some $2000 speakers, if you can define what you want we can help you a bit more especially with some of the internet direct stuff.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Still considering the SR6005, but I ran across the "Pop of Death" thread on AVS Forum. Now I am left wondering if I should go back to Onkyo. Anyone have any thoughts?

This Saturday I'm headed to audition the Paradigms.

EDIT: I think I opened Pandora's box and confused myself even more. I've continued research on AC4L.com, and for a couple more bucks I could get the Refurb. Onkyo TX-NR808, which would give me Network connection and increase to 135W per channel plus additional sub connection vs. 110W per channel and no Network connection on the Marantz. Really torn between the great reviews on both the products. Anymore Audiophile suggestions?


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

UPDATE: JJ, I purchased the Paradigm Studio 60s V.3 and Studio CC-470 for $650 from my AV guy. The center wasn't even being used. He said he traded them out from a client's house, because they client said they were too big. 

We auditioned them and I loved how clear the sound was and a little bass, mind you it was just the Studio 60s being audition on a high end Onkyo.

Here is what my system looks like now:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/522/100media95imag0262.jpg/

That is my Dayton 120 sub, which per your advice I got off Partsexpress.com for $115 shipped, as they were running a $99 deal.

I got my Marantz SR6005 via Amazon for $599 with Prime 2 Day shipping. 

I am in the middle of applying a 2nd coat of stain and then poly to my new custom entertainment center I am building! I will post pics as soon as the complete package is done.

The last question I have is Bi-Wiring or Bi-Amping? The Studio 60s have 4 posts, which I can wire to after I take the gold bridge out. With the Marantz SR6005, should I wire two (2) of the posts to the Front Channel A and then the other two (2) posts to Front Channel B? My AV said this is possible, pending on the receiver. After reading the manual online, I should be able to do this. This will help with sound, power and clarity, will it not?

TIA!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> UPDATE: JJ, I purchased the Paradigm Studio 60s V.3 and Studio CC-470 for $650 from my AV guy. The center wasn't even being used. He said he traded them out from a client's house, because they client said they were too big.
> 
> We auditioned them and I loved how clear the sound was and a little bass, mind you it was just the Studio 60s being audition on a high end Onkyo.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would not bother Biamping or Biwiring. It really does not make a discernable difference unless you are using an Active Crossover. Congrats on the Paradigms and the Dayton. That is an unbelievable price on the Dayton.

Please let us know what your impressions are with the Dayton. I honestly think it to be one of the greatest values in HT.
I also am especially fond of the particular Center Channel you purchased. 

As for the AVR, I would seriously consider the Onkyo TX-NR809 from Newegg for $649. It retails for $1199 and offers a good bit more powerful Amplifier Stage, fantastic Video Processing, and much more. 

I know it is a pain to ship back an AVR, but I really think that the Onkyo is so good that it warrants the trouble. Especially as the Paradigms really need a good amount of power to sound their best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

I talked to the folks at AC4L, actually Mark who knows you by name . He still suggested I stick with the Marantz, because the Onkyo 809s run hot and they have quite a few that get returned (again, the whole Onkyo sells thousand more sets than Marantz, so we don't have to discuss that). But his main point was that the Onkyo does not put out 135W per channel as advertised, it's more like 90W. He advised that Marantz does provide more clear measurement of 100-110W per channel.

We talked about Bi-amping, and the SR6005 is capable of doing this and Mark at AC4L also suggested this. Basically, run 4 wires from the Paradigm 60, of which 2 will go to Speaker A and the other 2 will go to Surround/Amp Assign. Before I go through Audyssey setup I need to go into the receiver and change the Amp Assign to Channel C. This way I get a channel powering the Highs and other channel powering the Mids.

I really appreciate Mark @ AC4L. He's been a huge help in discussing and helping me decide, especially when I bought from Amazon vs. AC4L. I will definitely buy my stuff from them next time, just because of Customer Service. 

JJ, I really appreciate your help and input and will definitely let you know on the Dayton. I won't be able to test it out much until the wife and 6 week old daughter are out of the house shopping, as I don't want to wake the baby!!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think you'll be very happy with the SR6005... live with it for a few days and see what you yourself think. It's easy to get caught up in the electronics but sometimes pointless.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> I think you'll be very happy with the SR6005... live with it for a few days and see what you yourself think. It's easy to get caught up in the electronics but sometimes pointless.


If I didn't have a PS3 and internet capable TV, I would probably change to the Onkyo. But I'm going to see how these sound.

Now if I just didn't have to wait for the speaker and subwoofer cables to come in next week..I could play with my new toys this weekend..


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

DareDevil said:


> Onkyo does not put out 135W per channel as advertised, it's more like 90W. He advised that Marantz does provide more clear measurement of 100-110W per channel.


Onkyo is no surprise but that Marantz measurement is. :blink:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> I talked to the folks at AC4L, actually Mark who knows you by name . He still suggested I stick with the Marantz, because the Onkyo 809s run hot and they have quite a few that get returned (again, the whole Onkyo sells thousand more sets than Marantz, so we don't have to discuss that). But his main point was that the Onkyo does not put out 135W per channel as advertised, it's more like 90W. He advised that Marantz does provide more clear measurement of 100-110W per channel.
> 
> We talked about Bi-amping, and the SR6005 is capable of doing this and Mark at AC4L also suggested this. Basically, run 4 wires from the Paradigm 60, of which 2 will go to Speaker A and the other 2 will go to Surround/Amp Assign. Before I go through Audyssey setup I need to go into the receiver and change the Amp Assign to Channel C. This way I get a channel powering the Highs and other channel powering the Mids.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I think the world of Mark and have had the opportunity to meet him several times. I will say that the x09 Series runs far cooler than previous Onkyo Series. Moreover, the initial reports of the 809's from Owners has been overwhelmingly positive. Regardless, Marantz makes excellent AVR's. However, Newegg is simply blowing out 809's and they are an Authorized Dealer and only sell Brand New AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think the world of Mark and have had the opportunity to meet him several times. I will say that the x09 Series runs far cooler than previous Onkyo Series. Moreover, the initial reports of the 809's from Owners has been overwhelmingly positive. Regardless, Marantz makes excellent AVR's. However, Newegg is simply blowing out 809's and they are an Authorized Dealer and only sell Brand New AVR's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Alright, I might need some help from you guys. I've gone through the complete setup, for now I setup the system with cheap 16AWG Rocketfish wire and cheap subwoofer wire from Best Buy. My BlueJean cable order of 12AWG Belden 5000UE and Canare L77S subwoofer cable just came in today as well as some GLS banana connectors from Amazon - I will replace the speaker wire this weekend when I install my new entertainment center I built.

Here's my problem - my Dayton 120 sub seems very anemic on bass output! I've installed the 25 foot Canare L77S subwoofer cable, but it does not seem much improved. I've watched both Iron Man and The Mechanic expecting some house shaking bass, but I get barely anything.

I have the XO set to 80Hz...LFE to 80Hz..also have changed LFE to LFE+Main and back again. Turned Gain all the way up to where it sounds . Currently have the Frequency on the sub itself set to 120Hz, because the AVR should control this frequency. I've changed my Paradigm Studio 60s to both Large & Small speaker settings. I currently have them Bi-Amped using front channel and Amp Assign, then set to speaker C designation.

I've adjusted the sub to be +4dB on the AVR..

Any other help or suggestions? I know I don't have something set right because this 150W sub should be shaking the house...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you need a 25 Foot Subwoofer Cable, it sounds like you have a rather large Room. If that is the case, you might need to consider adding an additional Sub120 or using a much larger single Subwoofer.

While the Dayton Sub 120 is a fantastic value, it can certainly be overmatched by a large Room. Also, I would experiment with Subwoofer Placement as this too can have a large impact on performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

JJ - Didn't really answer my question. I bought the 25 foot cable just in case I need to move it and we expand to a larger living room after we move. As I'm in construction, we'll move every 2-3 years.

My root question is - is there anything else I can do because I'm getting little to no bass output on the Dayton. And when I say little - I mean that I could set a glass of water on top of the sub and watch Iron Man explosions, the water in this glass would not even shake.

I'm not sure if I have something set wrong on the Marantz? I have it plugged into the R - Mono Line in. Just looking for some alternate methods to try before I try and send back the subwoofer?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I get no sub output on my Marantz when my setting is mix, when the LFE is setting is set to "both" the water in my attached neighbors' glasses will shake.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

TypeA said:


> I get no sub output on my Marantz when my setting is mix, when the LFE is setting is set to "both" the water in my attached neighbors' glasses will shake.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by "setting is mix, when the LFE is set to both"?

Kind of confused.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> JJ - Didn't really answer my question. I bought the 25 foot cable just in case I need to move it and we expand to a larger living room after we move. As I'm in construction, we'll move every 2-3 years.
> 
> My root question is - is there anything else I can do because I'm getting little to no bass output on the Dayton. And when I say little - I mean that I could set a glass of water on top of the sub and watch Iron Man explosions, the water in this glass would not even shake.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have something set wrong on the Marantz? I have it plugged into the R - Mono Line in. Just looking for some alternate methods to try before I try and send back the subwoofer?


Sorry to let you down. I am wondering if your Dayton might be defective as it certainly should vibrate when low frequencies are present. How high do you have the Volume Control on the Dayton set?

I know many people who have purchased the Dayton and I cannot remember one not being completely blown away at its value. I am really sorry you are having issues thus far. While I hope it is not defective, it is certainly in the realm of possibility.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to come off rude. I changed to input cable to the Left Mono input, as that is what Marantz recommended. I still don't see an improvement.

I think I'll call Parts-Express and switch it for another. I don't think getting a Y-cable is going to solve the issue.

Appreciate the help. If the exchange doesn't work then I may go for a Lava or Velodyne.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to come off rude. I changed to input cable to the Left Mono input, as that is what Marantz recommended. I still don't see an improvement.
> 
> I think I'll call Parts-Express and switch it for another. I don't think getting a Y-cable is going to solve the issue.
> 
> Appreciate the help. If the exchange doesn't work then I may go for a Lava or Velodyne.


Hello,
You did not come off rude. I was actually being earnest. Back to the Dayton. What do you have the Volume Level on the back of the Subwoofer set to? Also, according to the Owners Manual, you should be using the Right or Red Input for the connection to the AVR. I would try setting the gain to Maximum and see if it is still not producing sound.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You did not come off rude. I was actually being earnest. Back to the Dayton. What do you have the Volume Level on the back of the Subwoofer set to? Also, according to the Owners Manual, you should be using the Right or Red Input for the connection to the AVR. I would try setting the gain to Maximum and see if it is still not producing sound.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Sub volume is at the 12 o'clock position, but I've cranked it to full, and still do not get anything that shakes the house. I've tried both the Left & Right mono input.

Either I've got a defective unit or something with the Marantz setup is wrong.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DareDevil said:


> Sub volume is at the 12 o'clock position, but I've cranked it to full, and still do not get anything that shakes the house. I've tried both the Left & Right mono input.
> 
> Either I've got a defective unit or something with the Marantz setup is wrong.


Hello,
You have the Marantz SR6005 correct? Regardless, I would try turning off Audyssey, going into the Speaker Level Calibration Menu and run the Test Tones. Hopefully you have an SPL Meter and make sure that it is outputting 75db's. I actually set mine to 80db's. If you do not have an SPL Meter, report back what level the Subwoofer is currently set at.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as the sub120, when you put your hand on the cone, does it even vibrate?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

DareDevil said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "setting is mix, when the LFE is set to both"?
> 
> Kind of confused.


Sorry for the delay in replying. My marantz has a setting that has two settings, either "mix" or "both", only one setting sends a signal to the subs. I think its the "subwoofer" setting and not "LFE" like I mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> As far as the sub120, when you put your hand on the cone, does it even vibrate?


Yes, it does vibrate. The sub is working, but I don't think near it's capacity.

After re-reading the Marantz Instruction book, here's what I am going to try and do tonight - Change Speakers back to Small, if I don't have them set that way already, and change to LFE+Main. Keep both XO & LFE at 80Hz. Set my sub back to 12 o'clock gain and leave the frequency at 180Hz where it has always been.

If that doesn't work - I'm sending this Dayton back to Parts-Express and buying a Velodyne from my local AV guy. I'm beyond frustrated with this project. Been working 3 weeks on a custom entertainment center - plus trying to get this all setup.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

it's possible that you've got a midbass suckout or the level trim isn't set high enough for your expectations. Try playing around with sub placement as well as raising the trims by 6-7db and see if that makes any notable changes. You would be surprised how big of a difference this will make.

For music I recommend setting your mains to large and your sub to "BOTH" for best addressing room modes.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> it's possible that you've got a midbass suckout or the level trim isn't set high enough for your expectations. Try playing around with sub placement as well as raising the trims by 6-7db and see if that makes any notable changes. You would be surprised how big of a difference this will make.
> 
> For music I recommend setting your mains to large and your sub to "BOTH" for best addressing room modes.


Okay, I think I've got it figured out! I took my iPad and hooked it up via RCA cables directly to the sub with both Left & Right channels plugged in - cranked it up to 50% Gain, and Boom, we've got Bass that rattles the house! When I took out one RCA cable, it dropped to the equivalent of what I was getting from the Marantz receiver. I then hooked up my iPod to play through the AVR and have the subwoofer cable plugged into the Left Mono input and Sub1 input on the AVR, played the same music and get the same bass output as when I had one RCA cable plugged in.

I am pretty sure, even though odd, I will solve the problem with a Y-cable. Kind of odd since Dayton doesn't even mention that.

One headache down..

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

*Before:*





*After:*



Entertainment Center Project & HT System Complete! Took a little over a month.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice. I often think about the Studio 100's I used to own. Truly wonderful speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

